# Such a confused newbie. >_<



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Hi there! My name's Ali, and i'm in FFA and 4H. For the past few months, i've been preparing for goats....and really badly failing at it. But, im hoping this and next months will finally be the months I can finish my fail of a goat pen and get some goats!  

So....hi!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

HI! welcome! i assume that you are under 18 because of your involvement in 4H and FFA I'm 15 in NC... good luck setting up! everyone here is really helpful....
Miranda


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Everyone is here to help when we can.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WELCOME!

I used to be in 4H and FFA


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome ... :wave: so happy to have you here....you will learn alot here on TGS... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Welcome Ali!
I'm just 17,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the group! :wave:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

you're only 17 katrina!?!?!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome from Southern Maryland! No worries, Katrina, I am a newbie too and I'm 57.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome... I was a newbie in September...Wonder what that makes me now?? and I'm 50! It's SO much fun.. I hope you get your goats soon!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I was a 'newbie' 6 years ago.. jk haha.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Welcome to the group! There is so much that can be learned from all the great people on here. I'm sure you'll be able to overcome the problems you face and we'll all be here to support you.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the group! :wave: What problems are you having with your pen systems? Layout, fencing or ? Maybe we can help.


----------

